# Moss makes front page news in NYC…



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretty old, but amazing.

http://www.mossacres.com/ny-times.asp

Here are the guys who supplied the moss...
http://www.mossacres.com/default.asp
http://www.mossacres.com/products.asp


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow! Looks incredible!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a striking way of using moss. They really created an intriguing scene with just the mosses and birches.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahh yes I was there last month. I have to say though if you look at those boxes on the wall there all different responses from people about the news. If you are in that area that is a MUST see. We spent a good 30 minutes in there just reading all the stuff. And each one changes like everything 7 seconds.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

pretty cool! now if it were only aquatic.


----------

